# Bank of Ireland Employees: annual leave to get married?



## lexus (7 Sep 2007)

I was wondering if any of you who work for bank of ireland know if the Bank grant people getting married additional annual leave to get married? 

thanks a million


----------



## mo3art (7 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bank of Ireland Employees*

Is it not set out in your employee's handbook?


----------



## lexus (7 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bank of Ireland Employees*

.........


----------



## mo3art (7 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bank of Ireland Employees*

Ah I see, well I don't work for them.  But I do know that my company would have several similar policies and while we do have a discretionary extra 2 days marriage leave you have to be in employment for over 12 months in order to avail of it.  That's my company now, and not BOI, sorry I can't be of anymore help.


----------



## Bank Manager (7 Sep 2007)

10 days extra Marraige Leave - think you have to have completed your probationary period first...

Regards,


BM


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2007)

Bank Manager said:


> 10 days extra Marraige Leave


Is this a banking industry thing? Never heard of it in any other job and certainly not in any private sector job that I've been in to date!


----------



## amtc (7 Sep 2007)

5 days extra where I work (public sector)


----------



## Joe1234 (7 Sep 2007)

I got 3 days.  Private sector.


----------



## micmclo (7 Sep 2007)

3 days and €500 bonus (which you're taxed on), in my workplace. Banking sector
And you need to have passed your 6 month probation.


----------



## Bank Manager (7 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is this a banking industry thing? Never heard of it in any other job and certainly not in any private sector job that I've been in to date!



Not sure about the rest of the industry to be honest - but I know that's what applies with us (BOI).

Regards,

BM


----------



## lexus (8 Sep 2007)

....


----------



## Bank Manager (8 Sep 2007)

Hi Lexus - as far as I'm aware it's a Group wide policy, although I am open to correction - I work in the Retail (Branch) Network, and that's the policy with us.

Regards,

BM


----------



## mo3art (8 Sep 2007)

I work in the private sector and still got marriage leave!

In my previous employment, you got 5 working days.  That was also private sector.


----------



## lexus (8 Sep 2007)

i am absolutely delighted with that policy i can tell you! keeping my fingers crossed now that it will apply to mise! thanks again


----------



## Gulliver (10 Sep 2007)

I worked with the Bank of Ireland, and got married many years ago.  At that time all employees got a present of a gold half-soverign.  Mine was subsequently stolen in a burglary.


----------



## lexus (10 Sep 2007)

Gulliver, thats awful...

I have heard so many good things about BOI, two of my friends currently work for them and absolutely love their jobs and have great praise for the bank as employers.  

I have to say i feel really lucky to have secured a position with them.


----------



## droileen (10 Sep 2007)

AIB give 5 days & BOI 10 days.

But if you get divorced & remarry you get the same entitlement again !


----------



## my2leftfeet (10 Sep 2007)

NIB used to give I think 5 days "on the occasion of your first marriage"


----------



## lexus (10 Sep 2007)

doilreen thats hilarious! if im hard up for a few holidays down the line ill get a quick divorce and re marry him  

i have to say its a great perk of the job, where i currently work you wouldnt even get a half day for getting married id say...


----------



## Trish2006 (10 Sep 2007)

I got 5 days (private sector), but a friend in similar company had to take a day off!


----------

